# Ein wenig Beratung zum neuen Ivy Bridge System



## Neawoulf (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ende April kommen ja die neuen Intel Prozessoren und damit auch die Zeit mich von meinem alten (und derzeit streikenden) System zu verabschieden. Ich heule dem alten Kasten auch kaum hinterher, da er mehr als einmal Probleme verursacht hat. Aber zum Thema:

Folgende Komponenten sollen in den neuen Rechner:

Intel i5 3570k + ordentlicher Lüfter
ein passendes Mainboard
8 GB Ram
SSD als Systemfestplatte
500 bis 1000 GB "herkömmliche" Festplatte
GTX 570 (bereits vorhanden)
Bequiet Straight Power 550 Watt (evtl. ebenfalls vorhanden)
Windows 7 64 Bit (mein endgültiger Abschied von meinem alten Freund XP)
evtl. später eine zusätzliche PCI-E Soundkarte

Für folgende Komponenten brauche ich Rat:

*Mainboard* - Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein nicht zu teures Z75 oder Z77 Mainboard sein (bereit für die neue Prozessorgeneration), das evtl. einen zweiten PCI-E Steckplatz (kein SLI) für die Soundkarte hat, der weit genug von der Grafikkarte weg ist, dass der "Kühlturm" nicht im Weg ist. Übertaktungsfunktionen sind mir eher unwichtig, Zuverlässigkeit dagegen ist Pflicht. In meinem alten Systemen hatte ich mehrfach Probleme mit Mainboards (Asus a8n SLI Deluxe und MSI KA790GX sind mir ein Dorn im Auge) und darauf hab ich wirklich keine große Lust.

*CPU-Lüfter* - Übertakten will ich nicht, aber ich will auch im Sommer gute Kühlung haben und der CPU ein langes Leben entlocken. Ein _*Scythe Katana 3*_ für ca. 20 Euro sollte völlig ausreichen, oder? Einfach zu reinigen sein sollte das Ding natürlich auch.

*SSD* - Welche Marke, welche Größe? 64 GB klingt für mich immer ein wenig klein, 120 GB klingt dagegen reichlich teuer. Auf der anderen Seite mache ich mir Sorgen, dass evtl. die Windowsinstallation irgendwann durch Updates usw. soweit angewachsen ist, dass die 64 GB knapp werden, vor allem da neben dem System auch noch ArmA 2 auf die Festplatte soll (mit Mods können das schnell mal 20 bis 30 GB werden). Zuverlässigkeit und lange Lebensdauer sind mir auch hier wichtig.

*Festplatte* - Im Prinzip soll es eine 500 bis 1000 GB Platte werden, mehr brauche ich auf keinen Fall. Die Frage: SATA2 oder SATA3? SATA3 soll ja schnellere Datenübertragung bieten, aber macht das überhaupt Sinn, können die Festplatten die Daten überhaupt so schnell lesen bzw. schreiben, dass SATA3 wirklich ausgenutzt wird? Ich tendiere derzeit eher zur SATA2 Variante, weiß aber nicht, ob es da evtl. Probleme mit aktuellen Mainboards geben kann.

*Netzteil* - Das _*BeQuiet Straight Power 550 Watt*_ müsste auch für die neue CPU + SSD + mehr Ram ausreichen, oder? Mit meinem jetzigen System (Phenom II 940 + GTX 570 + zwei Festplatten & zwei opt. Laufwerke) hatte das Netzteil keine Probleme.

Fast vergessen:

*Speicher* - 8 GB DDR3 Kingston oder Corsair ... 1333 oder 1600? Und 2 x 4 oder 1 x 8 GB?


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. April 2012)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, warum dann ein K-Modell? Die bessere iGPU wirst du mit einer GTX 570 sicher nicht brauchen. 

An *Mainboards* gibt es z.B.:
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland

*CPU-Kühler*: Der Scythe Katana passt. 

*SSD*: So weit ich weiß, sind derzeit die Crucial m4 und die Samsung 830 die beliebtesten Modelle. Wenn du nur Windows + Programme auf die SSD packen willst, reichen 64 GB aus, aber mit ArmA würde ich dir schon die 128 GB empfehlen.

*Festplatte*: SATA 3 bietet bei Festplatten keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Abwärtskompatibilität ist auch gegeben.

*Netzteil*: Das sollte locker reichen.

*Speicher*: Marke ist relativ egal, bei Ivy kannst du den 1600er nehmen, kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr. 2x4 GB wegen Dual Channel.

Edit: Kommando zurück, der ursprünglich von mir vorgeschlagene RAM hatte eine zu hohe Versorgungsspannung (1,65V). Dieser ist besser:
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

2x4 GB vor allem auch darum, weil ein einzelner 8GB-Riegel schon beinahe 50 (korrigiert  ) Euro kostet. 
Wie gesagt, einfach den billigsten nehmen...Der Corsair ist okay, den hab ich bei mir auch drin.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Ich würde da erstmal abwarten, was die CPUs überhaupt leisten für ihren Preis. zB der i7-3820 Intel Core i7-3820, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80619I73820) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist in Spielen nicht besser als ein i5-2400 oder 2500k und kostet aber 100€ mehr. Da er für Sockel 2011 ist, kosten auch die Board deutlich mehr, aber das nur nebenbei. In Deinem Fall wäre es ja an sich egal, denn Du würdest ja eh ein Board nehmen, das auch zum i5-2500 passt.


@Zocker15: ganz so schlimm isses beim RAM nicht... ein 8GB-Riegel kostet ab ca 42€, aber 2x4GB kriegt man ab 30€, daher bleibt das Fazit das gleiche: lieber 2x4GB nehmen


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Die wenigen Bechmarks, die ich zum 3570K gefunden habe, zeigen, dass der neue i5 von der Spieleleistung auch nur minimal schneller bzw. gleichschnell gegenüber den 2500K ist (bei höherem Preis). Also wie gesagt erst mal abwarten...


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, warum dann ein K-Modell? Die bessere iGPU wirst du mit einer GTX 570 sicher nicht brauchen.



Hab leider keine Nicht-K-Version des Prozessors gefunden, nur eine niedriger getaktete Version. Da der Preisunterschied aber vorraussichtlich nicht so enorm wird, warum nicht das K-Modell nehmen? Wenn ich dann in 2 Jahren oder so doch übertakten will (vorher lasse ich das weil mir die Garantie wichtig ist) dann kann ich das machen.



> An *Mainboards* gibt es z.B.:
> ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
> MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland


Die sehen ja nicht schlecht aus, auch der Preis passt (auch wenn ich bei dem Namen MSI derzeit ein leichtes Zucken im Augenlid habe  )


> *CPU-Kühler*: Der Scythe Katana passt.


Dann wird der gekauft  Zu dem Preis wird man wohl nicht viel falsch  machen können und hat ja auch überall sehr gute Wertungen bekommen. 



> *SSD*: So weit ich weiß, sind derzeit die Crucial m4 und die Samsung 830 die beliebtesten Modelle. Wenn du nur Windows + Programme auf die SSD packen willst, reichen 64 GB aus, aber mit ArmA würde ich dir schon die 128 GB empfehlen.


Haben bei amazon auch Top-Wertungen, allerdings bin ich im Moment noch am grübeln ob ich das überhaupt mache bzw. ob sich das lohnt. 64 GB sind tatsächlich recht wenig und ne 128 GB SSD würde den Preis für ein eigentlich für später geplantes System doch enorm in die Höhe treiben.



> *Festplatte*: SATA 3 bietet bei Festplatten keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Abwärtskompatibilität ist auch gegeben.


ne Western Digital Caviar Blue habe ich derzeit im Auge, ist die empfehlenswert? Wo ich noch drüber nachgegrübelt habe: Macht es Sinn, was die Langlebigkeit angeht, eine 5400 rpm Platte anstatt einer 7200er zu kaufen?



> *Netzteil*: Das sollte locker reichen.


Schätze, dann werde ich das wohl auf jeden Fall in mein neues System übernehmen.



> *Speicher*: Marke ist relativ egal, bei Ivy kannst du den 1600er nehmen, kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr. 2x4 GB wegen Dual Channel.
> 
> Edit: Kommando zurück, der ursprünglich von mir vorgeschlagene RAM hatte eine zu hohe Versorgungsspannung (1,65V). Dieser ist besser:
> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals Deutschland


Schreib ich mir auch mal auf meinen Zettel. Was die Versorgungsspannung angeht: Was kann passieren, wenn die nicht passt? Bei meinem letzten Rechner habe ich darauf nämlich nicht geachtet.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde da erstmal abwarten, was die CPUs überhaupt leisten für ihren Preis. zB der i7-3820 Intel Core i7-3820, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80619I73820) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist in Spielen nicht besser als ein i5-2400 oder 2500k und kostet aber 100€ mehr. Da er für Sockel 2011 ist, kosten auch die Board deutlich mehr, aber das nur nebenbei. In Deinem Fall wäre es ja an sich egal, denn Du würdest ja eh ein Board nehmen, das auch zum i5-2500 passt.



Sofern ich das bisher gesehen habe (hab nur Preise in USD gefunden) sollen die gar nicht so viel teurer sein. Ein i7 wird es allerdings sowieso nicht, hab den i5 3570k im Auge (Nachfolger des 2500k). Wenn der in Deutschland tatsächlich DEUTLICH teurer werden sollte als der 2500(k) kann ich mich ja immer noch kurzfristig umentscheiden. Aber soweit ich das gesehen gibt es ein paar Funktionen (z. B. USB 3.0) nur mit den neuen Ivy Bridge Prozessoren. Wenn der neue Prozessor ca. 20 Euro mehr kostet, dann kann ich damit leben.



Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Die wenigen Bechmarks, die ich zum 3570K gefunden habe, zeigen, dass der neue i5 von der Spieleleistung auch nur minimal schneller bzw. gleichschnell gegenüber den 2500K ist (bei höherem Preis). Also wie gesagt erst mal abwarten...



Ich behalte die Sache mal im Auge. Ende des Monats werden die Benchmarks sicher wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen, dann kann ich mich immer noch kurzfristig entscheiden ob es nun ein 3550/3570k oder ein älterer 2500(k) wird.

*edit*

Und das alles ohne mich einmal zu verquoten (im Jack-Sparrow-"Und das alles ohne einen einzigen Tropfen Rum"-Tonfall).


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Die Preise in USD kannst Du meistens nicht einfach umrechnen, allein weil das idR ohne Steuer ist. Und oft sind die Angaben auch sowieso die Preise für den Einkauf seitens der Händler, nicht die Endkungenpreise.

Daher wie gesagt: einfach abwarten 


Bei der SSD: die sorgt halt für schnelleres Laden der Sachen,die auf der SSD drauf sind, was dann zB bei Ordnern, kleinen Tools usw. dafür sorgt, dass die sich sofort öffnen, als seien sie vorher schon offen und nur minimiert gewesen. Ob es für Dein Spiel etwas bringt, was Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es würde halt die Ladezeit verkürzen, sonst aber nichts. Ohne Spiel reichen 64GB, mit müssen es aber sicher 128GB sein. Ich selber hab eine Samsung 830 mit 64 (oder 60? ) GB.

Wegen der Festplatte: Langlebigkeit spielt da echt keine Rolle, außer Du nutzt den PC als Server. Ansonsten halten HDDs viele Jahre normalen Betrieb problemlos aus, und kaputtgehen kann eine HDD immer mal - egal ob nach 3 Stunden, 3 Tagen, 3 Wochen, 3 Monaten oder 3 Jahren...  eine SSD ebenso. Eine 5400er-HDD ist aber in einigen Situationen merkbar langsamer, daher: unbedingt eine 7200er nehmen, keine "eco" oder "green". Aber eine besondere Platte ist auch nicht nötig, also als Beispiel: lieber keine WD Black kaufen, nur weil die in Tests nen Tick besser als eine WD Blue ist. Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken, außer dass die Black nicht selten für ein Brummen sorgt....


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Preise in USD kannst Du meistens nicht einfach umrechnen, allein weil das idR ohne Steuer ist. Und oft sind die Angaben auch sowieso die Preise für den Einkauf seitens der Händler, nicht die Endkungenpreise.
> 
> Daher wie gesagt: einfach abwarten



Ja, wirklich sinnvolle Vorinformation gibt es derzeit nur sehr wenige, auch wenn die Dinger in wenigen Wochen schon auf den Markt kommen. Viel mehr als unklare Preisinformationen stört mich, dass es fast nur Grafikbenchmarks gibt, die (für mich) völlig wertlos sind, da ich Intel GPU eh nicht nutzen werde.




> Bei der SSD: die sorgt halt für schnelleres Laden der Sachen,die auf der SSD drauf sind, was dann zB bei Ordnern, kleinen Tools usw. dafür sorgt, dass die sich sofort öffnen, als seien sie vorher schon offen und nur minimiert gewesen. Ob es für Dein Spiel etwas bringt, was Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es würde halt die Ladezeit verkürzen, sonst aber nichts. Ohne Spiel reichen 64GB, mit müssen es aber sicher 128GB sein. Ich selber hab eine Samsung 830 mit 64 (oder 60? ) GB.


Bei 95% der Spiele wird es, bis auf die Ladezeiten wohl rein gar nichts bringen. Aber mir kommt es halt vor allem auf ArmA 2 an, wo sehr viele Objekte von der Platte gestreamt werden, besonders böse, wenn man im Spiel mit schnellen Autos unterwegs oder oder tief fliegt. Mit ner SSD kann man die Sichtweite deutlich erhöhen, da es weniger/kürzere Nachladeruckler gibt. Ramdisk wäre natürlich noch eine bessere Lösung, aber das ist technisch wohl recht aufwendig. Mit der SSD, das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall nochmal überlegen.



> Wegen der Festplatte: Langlebigkeit spielt da echt keine Rolle, außer Du nutzt den PC als Server. Ansonsten halten HDDs viele Jahre normalen Betrieb problemlos aus, und kaputtgehen kann eine HDD immer mal - egal ob nach 3 Stunden, 3 Tagen, 3 Wochen, 3 Monaten oder 3 Jahren...  eine SSD ebenso. Eine 5400er-HDD ist aber in einigen Situationen merkbar langsamer, daher: unbedingt eine 7200er nehmen, keine "eco" oder "green". Aber eine besondere Platte ist auch nicht nötig, also als Beispiel: lieber keine WD Black kaufen, nur weil die in Tests nen Tick besser als eine WD Blue ist. Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken, außer dass die Black nicht selten für ein Brummen sorgt....



Dann wird's wohl ne 7200 rpm Platte. Die WD Caviar Blue wurde ja recht gut bewertet, soll nur ein bisschen laut sein.

*edit*

Diese wird's wahrscheinlich:

http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...2PIQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334257810&sr=8-3


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, ich kenne keine Platte, bei der man KEINEN User findet, der meint, sie sei "laut"  vor allem ist die WD-Blue Reihe sehr beliebt, d.h. die wurde so oft verkauft, dass es ein Wunder wäre, wenn Du da nicht zahlenmäßig viele findest, die meckern... die empfundene Lautstärke hängt auch von vielen ab, zB hatte ich mal eine HDD, die "fiepte" wegen der Umdrehungen/Minute - aber als ich den PC einfach ein bisschen anders hinstellte, war das Geräusch nicht mehr zu hören - er stand halt vorher so, dass es GENAU zu mir strahlte. 

Oder Zugriffsgeräusche zB kann man halt nicht ganz verhindern, und wer dann einen Ultra-Leisen PC hat, den stört das dann. zB höre ich seit ich eine SSD hab meine Festplatte (auch eine WD Blue, 640GB) fast gar nicht mehr, weil die nur arbeitet, wenn ich zB spiele, und dann ist das Spielen selbst schon viel lauter als die Zugriffsgräusche. Früher ohne SSD hab ich auch beim zB Website-Lesen die HDD gehört, weil Windows halt immer wieder da zugreift. Aber auch das war leise und hat MICH nicht gestört. 

Dafür war es ich neulich bei nem Backup so, dass mir meine HDD dann ungewohnt laut VORKAM, da ich eben seit der SSD das Geräusch nicht mehr gewohnt war  und da mein PC eh nur leise vor sich hinrauscht, fällt selbst ein leises "tak tak..." RELATIV gesehen sehr auf.

Moderne 7200er-Platten, die wirklich erwähnenswert laut oder leise sind, gibt es meinr Erfahrung nach aber nicht. Zudem gibt es eh eine gewisse Streuung, es kann sein, dass man eine Platte Model XY kauft und die quasi nicht hört und dann nochmal das gleiche Modell kauft, und die ist dann viel lauter. Des weiteren kann man Platten auch je nach Einbauschacht gefühlt leiser/lauter machen, d.h je nach Einbauort WIRKT eine Platte lauter. Und mit Pech verstärkt das Gehäuse das ganze. zB hatte wegen meiner WD Black das gesamte Gehäuse gebrummt, bis ich die PLatte entkoppelte.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

Der Lärm stört mich an sich eigentlich auch nicht, aber bei der Platte sind halt auffallend viele Kommentare da, in denen die Lautstärke erwähnt wird. Ist für mich aber keine Grund die Platte nicht zu kaufen, solange nicht das ganze Gehäuse vibriert.

Aber nochmal zum Ram: Ich hab mir eben zum Test mal ein System mit den vorgeschlagenen Komponenten im Alternate-Konfigurator (LINK) zusammengestellt, allerdings gab es noch keinen Ivy Bridge i5 zur Auswahl, also habe ich den 2500k auf nem Z-77 Mainboard von AS-Rock als Platzhalter gewählt. Allerdings stand beim Zusammenstellen dabei, dass der Prozessor die volle Leistung des Speichers (G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)) nicht unterstützt.




> *Arbeitsspeicher - Prozessor*           Der von Ihnen gewählte Prozessor unterstützt die  Geschwindigkeit des Speichers leider nicht. In der Regel kann der  Speicher zwar problemlos betrieben werden, allerdings nur in der von der  CPU maximal unterstützten Geschwindigkeit.


Wird das beim Ivy Bridge anders sein? Falls ich doch den 2500(k) nehme, weil der 3550/3570(k) zu teuer ist oder zu wenig Leistungsvorteil hat, sollte ich dann anderen Speicher (1333er) nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2012)

Also, ich würde im Zweifel den 1600er nehmen, denn der ist ja kaum teurer. An sich hat der Sockel 1155 DDR-1333 als Standard, aber die Produktdetails der neuen CPUs verwirren mich diesbezüglich - ich weiß echt nicht, ob bei 1600er-RAM das RAM dann vom Board trotzdem mit "nur" 1333 angesprochen wird oder nicht - aber es schadet jedenfalls nicht, wenn Du 1600er nimmst. Auf der anderen Seite wird 1333er auch nicht merkbar langsamer sein, selbst wenn auch 1600er voll unterstützt werden sollte. 

Wichtiger ist eher die Spannung, denn Intel empfiehlt eine Spannung von nicht mehr als1,55V. Da solltest Du eher drauf achten.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

1,5V steht in allen Quellen, die ich bisher gefunden habe. Naja, die paar Euro mehr für den 1600er gegenüber dem 1333er tun mir garantiert nicht weh, damit steht dann mein Speicher wohl auch fest.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2012)

Auch hier nochmal ein kurzes Update:

Habe mich schließlich für folgende Komponenten (beinahe) endgültig entschieden:

- i5 3570k
- Scythe Katana 3
- MSI z77a G43
- 2x 4 GB G.Skill DDR 3 Ram 1600 Mhz
- Crucial M4 128GB
- Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB
- GTX 570 (aus dem alten Rechner übernommen)
- BeQuiet Straight Power 550W (ebenfalls aus dem alten Rechner übernommen)
- Gehäuse mit zwei Lüftern, die Luft durch den ganzen Kasten ziehen (hab mich bisher für kein bestimmtes Modell entschieden)

Allerdings hab ich mich entschieden, dass ich den Prozessor vorraussichtl. doch dezent übertakten möchte, Standardtakt ist 3,4 Ghz (3,8 Ghz Turbo), evtl. Ziel wären 4 bis max. 4,2 Ghz (hab beim Googlen schon einige Erfahrungsberichte gefunden, dass 4,5 GHz mit Luftkühlung relativ problemlos möglich sind). Hab das allerdings nicht von Anfang an vor, möchte mir, wenn möglich, aber gleich zu Anfang das passende Mainboard + Kühler kaufen. Das z77a G43 von MSI und der Scythe Katana 3 passen trotzdem oder könnte das knapp werden?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

den i5 gibt ja noch nicht - bist Du sicher, dass der am Ende dann sein Geld wert ist?


wenn OC wirklich wichtig ist, nimm lieber einen etwas besseren Kühler wie zB den Scythe Mugen oder so. 30-40€ rum sollte man da eher ausgeben.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> den i5 gibt ja noch nicht - bist Du sicher, dass der am Ende dann sein Geld wert ist?


 
Nein, aber die einzige Alternative wäre der i5 2500k für den ich mich aber nur entscheiden will, wenn der 3570k DEUTLICH teurer sein sollte. Hab einige Gerüchte gehört, dass der zwischen 200 und 220 Euro kosten was ca. 20 bis 40 Euro mehr wären als der 2500k. Wenn dann noch ein wenig Strom gespart wird, ich den 1600er Speicher und USB 3.0 nutzen kann, dann geht der Preis für mich in Ordnung. Da mir die ArmA-Reihe sehr am Herzen liegt, will ich halt soviel CPU Power wie möglich für faires Geld haben und noch mehr gäb es halt nur mit nem i7. Da der i7 bei Spielen aber kaum einen Vorteil bietet, gleichzeitig aber deutlich teurer ist, bleibt halt nur der 3570k. 'n Track IR 5 wird irgendwann auch noch angeschafft, da ich mich halt gern mit Simulationen beschäftige.



> wenn OC wirklich wichtig ist, nimm lieber einen etwas besseren Kühler wie zB den Scythe Mugen oder so. 30-40€ rum sollte man da eher ausgeben.


Ok, merke ich mir mal. Der Preisunterschied macht den Braten ja auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Is halt die Frage, ob der 3570 überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil bringt - darum geht es ja. Der Takt ist ja nur 0,1GHz höher. Da würd ich noch warten. PCI3.0 (was du wohl meinst) wird vermutlich für die ersten paar Jahre wie bei PCIe2.0 ohnehin nichts bringen, und beim RAM hat sich auch gezeigt, dass mehr Takt keinen Vorteil bringt (auch bei CPUs, die an sich 1600 unterstützen) - und Strom? Die TDP ist etwas geringer, das heißt aber nicht, dass die CPU relevant viel weniger im normalen Betrieb zieht. Im IDLE zieht ein i5-2500k-Sytem (ohne starke Graka) 80 Watt, bei Vollast 140 Watt. Ich denke nicht, dass der neue i5 dann direkt 20-30 Watt weniger zieht   gut, wenn Du den PC jetzt jeden Tag 12 Std eingeschaltet hast, würden selbst 10 Watt "schon" 8-9€ Strom pro Jahr sparen. 

Aber ich würd bei allem einfach mal 1-2 Wochen nach Release abwarten, denn da gibt es meist recht schnell erste Tests von Hardwareseiten.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ich würd bei allem einfach mal 1-2 Wochen nach Release abwarten, denn da gibt es meist recht schnell erste Tests von Hardwareseiten.



Ich meinte schon USB 3.0. PCI-E 3.0 interessiert mich jetzt auch noch nicht, aber ich will mir ja mit der nächsten Grafikkarte (dauert hoffentlich noch mindestens 2 Jahre) nicht auch gleich noch ein neues Mainboard + Prozessor zulegen. Wenn der neue Rechner nicht auch wieder mit technischen Problemen zu kämpfen hat (hatte mein derzeitiger Rechner mehrfach), dann soll der mindestens 3 bis 5 Jahre leben, ohne dass allzu viel nachgerüstet wird (vielleicht mal mehr Ram, ne neue Grafikkarte, ne anständige Soundkarte oder ne größere SSD, wenn die billiger/zuverlässiger werden).

Abwarten bis die ersten Tests und Erfahrungsberichte da sind wollte ich ohnehin. Wirklich aussagekräftige Benchmarks hab ich eh noch nicht gefunden (nur Tests der neuen internen Grafikeinheit und ein paar Meckerthreads von gierigen Übertaktern die sich beschweren, dass die Prozessoren bei 5 Ghz+ zu heiß und instabil werden) und die derzeitigen Vorbestellerpreise sind mir einfach zu teuer (für 260 Euro bei amazon könnte ich mir auch nen i7 kaufen). Wenn die Preise nicht zwischen 200 und 220 Euro landen, nehme ich evtl. doch den 2500k und übertakte den auf ca. 4 Ghz. Anderen Speicher würde ich dann wohl auch nehmen (1333 Mhz). Aber würde ich halt nur machen, wenn die neuen Ivys zu teuer sind bzw. nach Release bleiben oder irgendwelche gravierenden Mängel in diversen Tests auffallen (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, Intel werkelt ja schließlich nicht erst seit gestern an der neuen Generation).

Bis jetzt steht ohnehin noch nichts 100% fest, hab auch noch nichts bestellt. Ich lasse mir damit schön viel Zeit, da mein derzeitiger Ar*PIEP*schlochrechner ja im Moment wieder (seit ca. 3 Tagen) anständig rennt. Da alle wichtigen Daten gesichert sind, kann da ja nix passieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Aber USB3.0 hat doch nichts mit der CPU zu tun ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2012)

Mit dem Prozessor nicht, aber mit dem Mainboard. So wie sich dieser Artikel liest:

Ivy Bridge: Chipsätze erfüllen USB 3.0-Spezifikationen - USB-IF-Anforderungen erfüllt

haben die älteren Sockel 1155 Mainboards keinen USB 3.0 Controller. Hab beim googlen allerdings auch z68 Mainboards gefunden, die USB 3.0 unterstützen (ein bisschen verwirrend, das Ganze).


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Natürlich hast Du auch mit nicht-Ivy-Boards/CPUs USB3.0 - es ist nur so, dass erst die ganz neuen Chipsätze USB3.0 schon im Chipsatz integriert haben, und bei den anderen ist es halt "erst" mit einem Zusatzchip dabei. Aus User-Sicht aber ist das wurscht. Du musst halt unter windows wohl erst Treiber instalieren, damit USB3.0 voll nutzbar ist - das ist alles.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich hast Du auch mit nicht-Ivy-Boards/CPUs USB3.0 - es ist nur so, dass erst die ganz neuen Chipsätze USB3.0 schon im Chipsatz integriert haben, und bei den anderen ist es halt "erst" mit einem Zusatzchip dabei. Aus User-Sicht aber ist das wurscht. Du musst halt unter windows wohl erst Treiber instalieren, damit USB3.0 voll nutzbar ist - das ist alles.


 
Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, die Sandy-Bridge Systeme (Prozessoren und Mainboards) sind generell USB 3.0 feindlich eingestellt bzw. nur mit nem speziellen Zusatzcontroller dazu fähig.

Hab heute nochmal ein wenig rumgeforscht und ein paar (dezente) Änderungen an meinem Plan vorgenommen. Einer davon ist, dass ich evtl. halt doch den 2500k nehme und ihn von Anfang an (bzw. nach ca. einem Monat, bis ich sicher bin, dass er fehlerfrei werkelt) auf 4 bis maximal 4,2 GHz übertakte.

Das ganze hab ich mir so gedacht:

- i5 2500k (alternativ 3570k, wenn der Preis nicht mehr als 20 Euro über dem 2500k liegt oder wenn er in den Tests DEUTLICH besser abschneidet als der Vorgänger)
- Asrock z77 Pro4 Mainboard (alternativ MSI z77a-G43)
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho Kühler (alternativ Scythe Mugen 3)
- 8 GB (2x4) DDR3 G.Skill 1600 Mhz, 1,5V (alternativ der gleiche als 1333 Mhz)
- 1 TB Western Digital Caviar Blue Festplatte (SATA2, 7200 rpm)
- Thermaltake Armor A90 VL90001W2Z Gehäuse mit 3 integrierten Lüftern
- Bequiet Straight Power 550 Watt Netzteil (aus dem alten Rechner übernommen)
- GTX 570 (auch aus dem alten Rechner übernommen)

Die SSD lasse ich erstmal weg, erstens ist die mit 128 GB reichlich teuer, zweitens hab ich nicht viel Gutes über deren Langlebigkeit gehört. Ne Platte sollte bei mir aber mindestens 5 Jahre leben.

Ein paar Dinge, die noch noch beschäftigen bzw. stören:

- Soll ich den 1333er oder den 1600er Speicher nehmen? Läuft der 1333er Speicher stabil mit den Sandybridge Prozessoren, die lt. Alternate nicht die vollen 1600 Mhz unterstützen?
- Die Kühler sind beide reichlich groß, aber ich will halt gute Kühlung für die CPU haben (lang soll er leben!), gleichzeitig soll der Arbeitsspeicher aber nicht vom Kühler bedeckt werden und die ganzen Innereien "offen" bzw. leicht zugänglich bleiben. Gibt es kleinere für meine Zwecke geeignete Lüfter? Dürfen zur Not auch ein paar Euro teurer sein (natürlich in vernünftigem Rahmen teurer, keine ~100 Euro).
- Welchen Kühler ich auch immer nehme: Er sollte natürlich ins Gehäuse passen. Falls das problematisch wird: Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Gehäuse, das passt und nicht allzu teuer ist (möglichst unter 80 Euro) und bereits integrierte Lüfter hat? Nach Möglichkeit irgendwas dezentes, das nicht von nem farbenblinden Alien auf LSD in den 80ern entworfen wurde. LEDs und anderer Glitzerkram sind unnötig.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2012)

Warum sollten SSD nicht langlebig genug sein? Klar findest Du immer Leute, die "meckern", weil die SSD kaputtgegangen ist - das ist bei Festplatten aber auch nicht anders 


Beim RAM isses an sich egal, welchem Du nimmst - der 1600er würde vielleicht besser zu einer Ivy Bridge passen, falls Du doch mal nachrüstest.

Merkbar kleinere als der Mugen oder Macho sind halt dann beim Übertalten eventuell etwas früher am Ende angelangt, aber zB ein Scythe Katana oder Samurai zz würde auch völlig reichen für ein bisschen OC.

Gehäuse gibt es massenhaft, zB das hier ist gut Antec Three Hundred  mit nem 120er und einem 140er Lüfter schon eingebaut.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum sollten SSD nicht langlebig genug sein? Klar findest Du immer Leute, die "meckern", weil die SSD kaputtgegangen ist - das ist bei Festplatten aber auch nicht anders
> 
> 
> > Naja, hab's halt schon häufiger gelesen, dass gerade Schreibvorgänge auf SSDs die Lebensdauer verringern und da ich das Ding nicht nur für das Betriebssystem, sondern auch für Spiele bei denen viel von der Festplatte gestreamt wird, nutzen würde, mache ich mir da Sorgen. Vielleicht warte ich noch eine Generation oder zwei, die SSD hat erstmal kein Priorität mehr. Ist halt auch ne Kostenfrage, da ich mich zusätzlich auch noch für das nicht ganz billige TrackIR 5 Head Tracking System (freies Umgucken in z. B. Flugsimulationen) entschieden habe, das erstmal wichtiger ist.
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Jede "Zelle" einer SSD kann bis zu 5000 mal überschrieben werden, bevor sie "verbraucht" ist. Daten nur Lesen zählt also nicht dazu. 

So, jetzt überleg mal: sagen wir mal, es sind "nur" 3000 Schreibvorgänge, die eine SSD-Zelle hält, und Du überschreibst JEDEN Tag die gesamte SSD mit 120GB neuen Daten, dann sind das trotzdem noch 3000 Tage = über 8 Jahre, bis die SSD dann "verbaucht" ist... wenn Du jeden tag deutlich weniger als 120GB an Daten neu schreibst, sind es natürlich noch viel mehr Jahre, die die SSD hält, was das "Zellen verbrauchen" angeht.

Man sollte halt nur vorsichtshalber Dinge unter WIndows abstellen, die ständig automatisch die SSD schreiben würden wie zB Defragmentierung, die wegen des Speeds und er Verwaltung einer SSD ohnehin nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2012)

Das mag stimmen und irgendwann landet auch sicher eine SSD in meinem Rechner, aber eben halt noch nicht jetzt. Wäre zwar ne nette Sache, aber ist halt noch nicht zwingend nötig und wie gesagt: Die 128 GB Version ist mir einfach zu teuer, da das TrackIR 5, das mir wichtig ist, auch nochmal fast 200 Euro kosten wird. Und ne kleine 64er oder noch kleiner lohnt sich einfach nicht, nur damit ich ne halbe Minute schneller booten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Ich find es auch nicht nötig, ich wollte nur aufklären mit der "Legende" von der beschränkten Lebensdauer   die gibt es zwar, ist aber eben nicht praxisrelevant.

Ich selber hab ne 60GB SSD, und im Nachhinein bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich nicht lieber die damals 100€ gespart und mir dafür dann früher eine bessere neue Grafikkarte leisten könnte oder so. Die SSD ist halt ein Komfortartikel: Windows bootet schneller und ist auch sofort nutzbar, sobald der Desktop da ist, und alle "kleinern" Programme oder Ordner öffnen sich so schnell, als seien sie nur minimiert gewesen bzw. halt echt sehr schnell, zB Word: vom Klick auf Word oder Excel im Startmenü bis zum Zeitpunkt "man kann losschreiben" vergeht wirklich nur eine Sekunde - nicht zwei oder drei, nein: eine! 

Viele sagen halt "nie wieder ohne SSD!" - bei mir isses ein zwischending aus Kosten und Nutzen, da 100€ mehr oder weniger halt schon nicht mal so nebenbei drin sind - das sind quasi 3 Spiele mehr/weniger pro Jahr!


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Viele sagen halt "nie wieder ohne SSD!" - bei mir isses ein zwischending aus Kosten und Nutzen, da 100€ mehr oder weniger halt schon nicht mal so nebenbei drin sind - das sind quasi 3 Spiele mehr/weniger pro Jahr!


 
Eben so denke ich auch. Nur für ArmA 2 wäre das zwar eine nette Sache, aber eben auch kein absolutes Muss. Eventuell kriegt man die Streamingprobleme ja bei ArmA 3 in den Griff, indem das Spiel z. B. mehr als 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzt und auch die 4 Kerne effektiver einsetzt. Falls nicht, kann ich dann immer noch eine SSD kaufen.


----------



## svd (23. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Als Besitzer eines "Antec Three Hundred" muss ich dich auf einige Eigenschaften des Gehäuses aufmerksam machen.

Als Positiv zu werten sind:


das schlichte, aber schicke Aussehen
die vorinstallierten Tri-Cool-Lüfter
gute Verarbeitung
die beigelegten "Daumenschrauben" zum Befestigen der Erweiterungskarten und Laufwerke,


eindeutig negativ sind:


der unspektakuläre Innenraum, in dieser Preisklasse gibt es durchaus schon lackierte Gehäuse
der Platzmangel hinter der Hauptplatine, nicht unwichtig um Kabelsalat zu vermeiden
der fest installierte Festplattenkäfig, der sehr langen Grafikkarten (30cm) im Weg ist
die mitgelieferten Lüfter, deren Lautstärke mit der Zeit ansteigt
das zu Schwingungen neigende Oberblech (wo der 140mm Lüfter montiert ist)
das Fehlen von USB 3.0 Anschlüssen im Frontpanel, gerade bei IvyBridge Systemen nicht unwichtig


Im Falle des "Three Hundred" ist das Antec antik. Schön anzusehen, doch kann es nicht die Anforderungen eines modernen, zeitgemäßen Gehäuses erfüllen.


Alternativen des selben Herstellers wären zB das "Antec One", oh, und ich sehe, es gibt mit dem "Antec Three Hundred Two" sogar eine Revision des "Three Hundreds".


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2012)

Platzmangel im Gehäuse würde mich schon ein wenig stören. Aber das Antec One macht nen sehr interessanten Eindruck. Aber macht es Sinn einen Lüfter hinten und einen oben zu haben? Wäre der Luftstrom nicht optimaler, wenn er von vorne nach hinten gehen würde? Ansonsten: Scheinen ja alles die gleichen 120 mm Lüfter zu sein, da müsste man doch sicher die Anordnung ändern können, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

An sich ist klassich "vorne unten" und "hinten oben" - dass ein Lüfter quasi in der Decke ist, ist nicht standard und kann auch je nach dem, wo der PC steht, gar nix bringen - bei mir zB ist da grad mal 2cm Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Schreibtischplatte, da kann eh kaum kühle Luft rein.


----------



## svd (23. April 2012)

Ja, normal heißt es schon, "vorne unten" rein, "hinten oben" raus. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob zusätzlich "oben oben" (soll halt auch die aufsteigende warme Luft rausbefördern), den Luftstrom im Endeffekt stört.

Zum Glück ist der obere Lüfter des "One" ein 120mm Teil. Der wird sich mit Sicherheit nach vorne verpflanzen lassen. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dadurch sowohl im Betrieb, als auch ausgeschalteten Zustand, leicht Staub ins Gehäuse gezogen wird, bzw. fällt.

Es wird ja auch deshalb oft empfohlen, einen schnellen (starken) "Zulüfter" und langsamere (schwächere) "Ablüfter" zu installieren, damit der so entstehende Überdrück aus alle Öffnungen und Ritzen pustet und Staub fernhält.
Anstatt durch Unterdruck eben diesen durch alle Öffnungen und Ritzen zu ziehen. Na, ganz so glücklich bin ich mit den viel zu "offenherzigen" Gehäusen heutzutage eh nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ist klassich "vorne unten" und "hinten oben" - dass ein Lüfter quasi in der Decke ist, ist nicht standard und kann auch je nach dem, wo der PC steht, gar nix bringen - bei mir zB ist da grad mal 2cm Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Schreibtischplatte, da kann eh kaum kühle Luft rein.


 
So kenne ich das auch (wobei ich auch schon PCs mit Lüfter an der Seite hatte). Im Antec One ist der hinter Lüfter halt auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses und das gefällt mir aus dem Grund nicht, dass ich nicht selten (ohne drüber nachzudenken) Dinge auf das Gehäuse lege, Bücher, CD/DVD Hüllen usw. Da hinten alles offen ist, wäre mir ein Lüfter vorne und auf der Hinterseite deutlich lieber als die Oberseiten-Sache. Aber wenn man die Lüfter eh alle gleich sind und man den einfach in eine der anderen Lüfterhalterungen setzen kann, wäre das ja kein Problem.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

Vielleicht interessiert dich ja das Lancool PC-K9X. Deckel und Seitenteil geschlossen, Alu-Verkleidung, bei Amazon über Drittanbieter derzeit ab ~60€.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert dich ja das Lancool PC-K9X. Deckel und Seitenteil geschlossen, Alu-Verkleidung, bei Amazon über Drittanbieter derzeit ab ~60€.


 
Sieht an sich auch nicht schlecht aus, allerdings stört mich ein wenig, dass die "vorderen" USB- und Kopfhöreranschlüsse auf der Oberseite sind. Da ich oft Kopfhörer benutze wäre das nicht so praktisch. Die schlichte Optik gefällt mir allerdings sehr gut.


----------



## svd (23. April 2012)

Gerade *weil* du oft Kopfhörer verwendest, solltest du obenseitige Anschlüsse in Erwägung ziehen, vorausgesetzt, du hast genug Platz über dem PC.
Hast du die Kopfhörer nämlich permanent, oder ziemlich lange, am PC hängen, kann das herunterhängende Kabel sehr schnell lästig werden. Von "oben" lässt sich das Kabel eher an den Laufwerksschächten vorbeiführen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass der später unter ner Schreibtischplatte steht - da isses dann schon blöd, wenn man "unter die Platte" schauen muss, um den Anschluss zu sehen und dranzukommen. Anschlüsse "eher oben" sind natürlich besser, aber die müssen ja nicht wirklich "oben drauf" sein  

Bei meinem ist das eine Mischung aus beiden, eine schiefe Ebene: http://www.amazon.de/Cooler-Master-Geh%C3%A4use-Midi-Scout/dp/B0027YSEBE  das vereinigt beide Vorteile - allerdings nutze ich gar keinen Kopfhörer per Frontanschluss... und über ein dort angstecktes USB-Kabel zB von meiner Fotokamera bin ich trotzdem schon x mal drübergerollt mit meinem Bürostuhl...


----------



## svd (24. April 2012)

Das "Storm Scout" ist schon ein feines Gehäuse.

Trotzdem, herunterhängende Kabel direkt vor/über dem DVD Laufwerk sind ein Gräuel.

Ich hatte mal ein nerviges Problem, als ein Windowsupdate plötzlich nur noch Bluescreens und Abstürze verursacht hat,
sobald ein USB Gerät ausgestöpselt worden ist.

Du kannst dir vorstellen wieviel Spaß es gemacht hat, wenn das Laufwerk zB nach dem Brennen aufgegangen ist und das Gamepadkabel
mitgenommen hat. 

Beim Schließen ist das Kopfhörerkabel auch immer im Weg und wird eingezwickt, sodass das Laufwerk wieder aufgeht.

Manchmal denk ich mir, eine Anordnung der Ports wie beim alten "Sharkoon Rebel9" wäre gut gewesen.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2012)

Bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse sind die USB- und Kopfhöreranschlüsse unter den Laufwerken, daher hab ich da nie so wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Zur Not könnte ich natürlich mit Klebeband oder sowas die Kabel von den Laufwerksladen fernhalten, das wäre nicht das Problem.

Am besten gefällt mir bisher zwar immer noch das Antec One, allerdings scheint das lt. Alternate Konfigurator keine Option für den HR-02 Macho Kühler zu sein. Zumindest steht das Gehäuse nicht mehr zur Auswahl, wenn ich den Kühler vorher ausgewählt habe (ich könnte aber schwören, gestern konnte ich das Gehäuse mit dem Netzteil noch auswählen).

Hab mir nochmal ein paar Gehäuse angeguckt und bin unter anderem über diese hier gestolpert:

Zalman Z11 Plus

Das Antec Three Hundred Two steht auch noch zur Auswahl, wobei mich da stört, dass vorne unter den Laufwerken keine Lüfter eingebaut werden können. Dafür scheint schön viel Platz drinnen zu sein, auch für Karten über 30 cm, während das Zalman Z11 Plus "nur" 29 cm Platz hat. Meine GTX 570 ist ca. 28 cm lang, würde also knapp passen.

Viel Platz hat auch das Cooler Master CM 69 II Lite, Optik ist auch ok, zwei Lüfter stecken drin und den Leuchtkram kann man ja abschalten (oder anlassen, wenn es mir doch gefallen sollte). Gefällt mir neben dem Antec One eigentlich sogar am besten, ist halt nur etwas teurer.

*edit*

Das Antec One fällt wohl ohnehin weg, da meine GTX 570 ca. 28 cm lang ist, während lt. Alternate das Antec One nur Platz für Steckkarten bis 26,6 cm hat.

Shit, soviel Kram, auf den man achten muss. Kein Wunder, dass Playstation und Xbox sich bei den Amerikanern so gut verkaufen


----------



## svd (24. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...
> Das Antec Three Hundred Two steht auch noch zur Auswahl, wobei mich da stört, dass vorne unter den Laufwerken keine Lüfter eingebaut werden können. Dafür scheint schön viel Platz drinnen zu sein, auch für Karten über 30 cm, während das Zalman Z11 Plus "nur" 29 cm Platz hat. Meine GTX 570 ist ca. 28 cm lang, würde also knapp passen.
> ...



Doch doch, im  "Three Hundred Two" kannst du vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter übereinander einbauen, die für viel Frischluft sorgen und deine Festplatten mitkühlen.

Oder meinst du wirklich "unter" den Laufwerken, also mit von unten nach oben pustendem Lüfter?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Doch doch, im  "Three Hundred Two" kannst du vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter übereinander einbauen, die für viel Frischluft sorgen und deine Festplatten mitkühlen.
> 
> Oder meinst du wirklich "unter" den Laufwerken, also mit von unten nach oben pustendem Lüfter?


 
Nee, ich meinte schon welche, die vorne unten von draußen Luft nach innen ziehen. Aber jetzt wo du es schreibst ... ich hab's einfach übersehen, da die Beschreibung bei Alternate manchmal etwas verwirrend, da nicht für alle Gehäuse einheitlich, ist. Unter "Gehäusebesonderheiten" steht nur:



> USB 3.0, Frontblende  in Mesh-Optik, *ein 140-mm-TwoCool-Lüfter an der Oberseite vorhanden*, e*in  120-mm-Lüfter im Seitenteil einbaubar*, *ein 120-mm-Lüfter hinter dem  Mainboard einbaubar*, Kabelmanagementmax. Steckkartentiefe 318 mm



Die beiden vorderen Lüfterhalterungen werden da gar nicht erwähnt, die stehen weiter unten nochmal extra aufgelistet.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. April 2012)

Der Xigmatek Midgard ist P/L-mäßig auch sehr gut und würde die meisten Forderungen erfüllen. Den bekommst du auch irgendwo in einer Version mit 2 USB3-Ports vorne dran.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2012)

Nach unzähligen Jahrhunderten, in denen mir nicht weniger als 6 Bärte gewachsen sind, melde ich mich mal wieder:

Der neue Rechner ist ENDLICH fertig und läuft. Komplikationen gab es dennoch (die gibt es bei mir ohnehin immer). Die Festplatte war defekt und musste nochmal umgetauscht werden.

Für folgende Komponenten habe ich mich letztendlich entschieden:

i5 2500k
AsRock z77 Pro 4
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
8 (2 x 4) GB Ram G.Skill 1600 mhz
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 TB
Antec Three Hundered Two Gehäuse

Übernommen habe ich die "alte" GTX 570 und mein BeQuiet Straight Power 550 Watt Netzteil.

*Danke nochmal an alle, die mir Tipps und Ideen für den neuen Rechner gegeben haben.*


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

passt ja gut. Dann mal viel Spaß _


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> passt ja gut. Dann mal viel Spaß _


 
Danke, den werde ich sicher haben, sobald ich mich an Win 7 gewöhnt habe. Bis dahin dauert es aber wohl noch ne Woche, da hat sich ja doch ne Menge (auch wenn es jeweils nur Kleinigkeiten sind) geändert.


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. Ich habe mich, so lange wie nur möglich, gegen ein OS Upgrade gesträubt und gewehrt.

Mit "Need for Speed: The Run" war's unumgänglich. Allein dieses Spieles wegen, war's jetzt nicht wert, aber alles in allem ist Win7 doch das bessere Betriebssystem als XP, hehe.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich habe mich, so lange wie nur möglich, gegen ein OS Upgrade gesträubt und gewehrt.
> 
> Mit "Need for Speed: The Run" war's unumgänglich. Allein dieses Spieles wegen, war's jetzt nicht wert, aber alles in allem ist Win7 doch das bessere Betriebssystem als XP, hehe.


 
Geht mir auch so. Wobei ich für Need for Speed: The Run definitiv drauf verzichtet hätte  Mich hat halt 4 GB Grenze vom 32 Bit Betriebssystem genervt, außerdem habe ich mir vor ein paar Monaten DCS A-10C Warthog günstig erdampft und habe bei den Systemanforderungen überlesen, dass das Spiel zwar unter XP läuft, jedoch nur unter XP 64. Anscheinend ist das Spiel recht speicherhungrig und die fps waren unter XP trotz relativ guter Hardware teilweise im 1-stelligen Bereich ... zumindest in den ersten 10 bis 15 Sekunden nach Start der Game-Engine. Danach ist das Spiel einfach abgestürzt. Zusammen mit dem Intel-Update, das ich ohnehin geplant hatte und den Problemen mit dem alten Rechner hätte sich XP eh nicht mehr gelohnt.

An sich macht Win 7 bisher auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, es sind halt nur so ein paar Kleinigkeiten in der Bedienung, die mich stören. Ist aber sicher nur Gewohnheitssache, immerhin hatte ich XP seit es auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also, nur nebenbei: ich hab vor 2 Wochen NFS THe Run für 15€ geholt, und so mal zwischendurch macht es echt Spaß und ist auch das erste Rennspiel, das ich mal online zocke    falls ihr Bock auf eine Partie habt, könnten wir das ja mal antesten.


----------

